# Few items for sale or trade



## jwe (Jan 18, 2011)

AR-15 sopmod stock. Surefire light m951 with weapons mount. And a Bushnell 1500 laser range finder.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## jwe (Jan 18, 2011)

*contact*

I can text or e-mail pic's. $40 for stock $100 for the range finder $150 for the Surefire weapons light, comes with rail mount and push pad. 
910-495-6376
PM's answered.


----------



## Libby08 (Jul 31, 2008)

Surefire light m951 with weapons mount price?


----------



## jwe (Jan 18, 2011)

libby08 said:


> surefire light m951 with weapons mount price?


$150. 910-495-6376


----------

